# 30x15" print of The Walden Mountain shot - Final Edit.



## cgipson1

I recently posted a similar image in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...mat-he-will-hopefully-like-mountain-porn.html that was in a 3 to 1 format. I decided to rework from scratch for a 2 to 1 print at 30x15". Here is the final edit... the sRGB is a litter darker here than the Adobe RGB I sent to the lab... but you get the idea. I wish I could post the full size image... the detail is really nice.  Please ignore the watermark, this is off of Flickr.






Walden Mountain Final for Prints by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Beautiful!! I'd hang THAT in my living room for sure!


----------



## Ernicus

Good stuff man.  I wish I could see the final output, I bet it's awesome in person.


----------



## amolitor

I like that you opened up the land a little, and gave us more sky. It's still way overcooked for my taste, but your taste obviously differs.

I think the "light rays" are a little much, and they're not convincing.

It's a pretty strong composition with the clouds on the upper edge echoing the shape of the horizon a little, and also closing off the top of the frame for us.


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> Beautiful!! I'd hang THAT in my living room for sure!



Thank you, Sharon! I have already sold two of the prints on spec... if you want one, I will give it to you at cost!   lol!


----------



## cgipson1

amolitor said:


> I like that you opened up the land a little, and gave us more sky. It's still way overcooked for my taste, but your taste obviously differs.
> 
> I think the "light rays" are a little much, and they're not convincing.
> 
> It's a pretty strong composition with the clouds on the upper edge echoing the shape of the horizon a little, and also closing off the top of the frame for us.



I understand the "Overcooked" part... it is a matter of taste.. I do like my B&W contrasty! As far as the light rays, that is what was there.. I did nothing to enhance those at all. It was kind of difficult to "find" a final comp... as I just wasn't sure where to put it. I am glad you like it!


----------



## amolitor

Well, the light rays are pretty much not present (ok, I do see some faint variation in vertical stripes) in the version you posted earlier.


----------



## cgipson1

Ernicus said:


> Good stuff man.  I wish I could see the final output, I bet it's awesome in person.



Thanks! I haven't seen the print yet.. but other B&W's on Metallic from this lab were absolutely gorgeous. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Ernicus

ohh, on metallic even...nice.


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! I'd hang THAT in my living room for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sharon! I have already sold two of the prints on spec... if you want one, I will give it to you at cost!   lol!
Click to expand...


You laugh, but I'm serious... 
PM me what the cost would be. Then I'll tell you HOW serious I might be, lol. I DO have to remember that tripod I'm still saving for...


----------



## 12sndsgood

I don't know if its just me being tired from working on the car in the heat. or what, but does anyone else see the face in the clouds dead center, big pointy nose, deep sunk eyes nestled right between the two snow touched mountains.


----------



## Robin Usagani

dude.. the thread you did with my name on it, it was also 2:1.   3:1 would be cool though .  You need to start taking multiple frames to stitch!  Dont only only take multiiple frames for HDR .


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Good final product!


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! I'd hang THAT in my living room for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sharon! I have already sold two of the prints on spec... if you want one, I will give it to you at cost!   lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You laugh, but I'm serious...
> PM me what the cost would be. Then I'll tell you HOW serious I might be, lol. I DO have to remember that tripod I'm still saving for...
Click to expand...


PM'd!


----------



## cgipson1

12sndsgood said:


> I don't know if its just me being tired from working on the car in the heat. or what, but does anyone else see the face in the clouds dead center, big pointy nose, deep sunk eyes nestled right between the two snow touched mountains.



Now that you mention it, yes! lol!


----------



## cgipson1

Schwettylens said:


> dude.. the thread you did with my name on it, it was also 2:1.   3:1 would be cool though .  You need to start taking multiple frames to stitch!  Dont only only take multiiple frames for HDR .



You are right.. that was 2:1... just more crop! Oops! 

I already have 36 MP... I hesitate to even think what stitching a dozen images could do! lol! It would be cool.. I have to admit!


----------



## cgipson1

Rotanimod said:


> Good final product!



Thanks, Majeed.. I appreciate it!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

This looks familiar, is it off of the road that runs up to MT Evans?


----------



## cgipson1

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> This looks familiar, is it off of the road that runs up to MT Evans?



It is on 14, East of Walden CO on the south side of 14 (Poudre Canyon Highway) which goes all the way to Ft. Collins. I could find it again, but couldn't say for sure where it is more than that! lol!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Nice final product Charlie. I just made a big print (24x16) for my office too.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

Same place?


----------



## cgipson1

Yep.. same place!    I miss my sportbikes, too!


----------



## snowbear

Beautiful shot, Charlie.
(welcome back)


----------



## cgipson1

snowbear said:


> Beautiful shot, Charlie.
> (welcome back)




hahaha.. thanks, Snowbear!   Glad you like it!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

cgipson1 said:


> Yep.. same place!    I miss my sportbikes, too!



Trailered my bike all the way from PA to get that shot!  haha.


----------



## charlie76

Holy crap


----------



## paigew

great work!!


----------



## cgipson1

charlie76 said:


> Holy crap




hahaha... so is that GOOD or BAD?


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha... so is that GOOD or BAD?
Click to expand...


LOL...I was just about to type the exact same thing!  Let's assume it's "Holy Crap, that's Awesome!"


----------



## cgipson1

paigew said:


> great work!!



Thanks, Paige! It is a very beautiful area... I just hoping the recent forest fires up here didn't hit that area! I am not totally sure...


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha... so is that GOOD or BAD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...I was just about to type the exact same thing!  Let's assume it's "Holy Crap, that's Awesome!"
Click to expand...


I hope so! But you never know.. I might have at least one "detractor" here....  (more like several.. right?) lol!


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha... so is that GOOD or BAD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I was just about to type the exact same thing!  Let's assume it's "Holy Crap, that's Awesome!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so! But you never know.. I might have at least one "detractor" here....  (more like several.. right?) lol!
Click to expand...


Well..you MIGHT have ONE lurking here somewhere. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I was just about to type the exact same thing!  Let's assume it's "Holy Crap, that's Awesome!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so! But you never know.. I might have at least one "detractor" here....  (more like several.. right?) lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well..you MIGHT have ONE lurking here somewhere. :lmao:
Click to expand...


ya think? lol!


----------



## simvai

Amazing photo! The contrast is really excellent!


----------



## cgipson1

simvai said:


> Amazing photo! The contrast is really excellent!



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## cgipson1

Got the 30x15 print in.. and it looks really nice on the metallic paper!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

I'm curious what it's like in color!


----------



## cgipson1

Rotanimod said:


> I'm curious what it's like in color!



Here you go! Original fused exposure results (9 images).....  7360x4912 original resolution


----------



## HughGuessWho

cgipson1 said:


> Walden Mountain Final for Prints by CGipson Photography, on Flickr



Nominated for POTM for June.


----------



## SCraig

Great shot of a beautiful spot, Charlie.  There's just no scenery like Colorado scenery.  I was out there in the mid 70's and fell in love with the scenery.

A friend and I were going to head up into Colorado on a motorcycle trip in October, 2009.  We got into Durango, CO under cold, rainy skies and spent the night.  Next morning we checked the weather and they had gotten several inches of snow in Teluride so we decided that discretion was the better part of valor and cut west into Utah instead.  We went through Capitol Reef National Park a couple of days later and it was 25 degrees at 10,600' MSL with some snow beside the road (luckily none on the road).


----------



## cgipson1

HughGuessWho said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walden Mountain Final for Prints by CGipson Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for POTM for June.
Click to expand...


Well, thank you!


----------



## cgipson1

SCraig said:


> Great shot of a beautiful spot, Charlie.  There's just no scenery like Colorado scenery.  I was out there in the mid 70's and fell in love with the scenery.
> 
> A friend and I were going to head up into Colorado on a motorcycle trip in October, 2009.  We got into Durango, CO under cold, rainy skies and spent the night.  Next morning we checked the weather and they had gotten several inches of snow in Teluride so we decided that discretion was the better part of valor and cut west into Utah instead.  We went through Capitol Reef National Park a couple of days later and it was 25 degrees at 10,600' MSL with some snow beside the road (luckily none on the road).



There are many lovely spots! Hopefully you found some lovely spots in Utah, instead.. they have many also. Yep.. cold weather and bikes sucks! Have to be careful with that! If you ever decide to head back this way... stop by.. I'll feed ya well, at least!


----------



## SCraig

cgipson1 said:


> There are many lovely spots! Hopefully you found some lovely spots in Utah, instead.. they have many also. Yep.. cold weather and bikes sucks! Have to be careful with that! If you ever decide to head back this way... stop by.. I'll feed ya well, at least!


No question of that!  When I was there in the 70's we went through Colorado Springs to Aspen then over to Denver.  I remember going to Pikes Peak, and I remember stopping about every 30 minutes because of the amazing scenery.  Beautiful country.

We did find some gorgeous spots in Utah.  Bryce Canyon, Zion NP, Arches NP, Cedar Breaks NP, and a few others thrown in.  We spent all morning roaming around Arches and stopped so many times that after the last one we had to bump-start one of the bikes because we had run the battery down starting it so many times.

I'll shout next time I head that way.  Might be a year or two though


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

cgipson1 said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious what it's like in color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Original fused exposure results (9 images).....  7360x4912 original resolution
> 
> View attachment 11575
Click to expand...


Personally, I like the color bettter


----------



## cgipson1

Rotanimod said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious what it's like in color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Original fused exposure results (9 images).....  7360x4912 original resolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I like the color better
Click to expand...


I like it also.. just love the B&W more!! hahaha!


----------



## msaha

Just Amazing!
WOW!


----------



## cgipson1

msaha said:


> Just Amazing!
> WOW!



Thank you!


----------



## Joel_W

Charlie, don't know how I missed this one. Your work just continues to amaze and inspire me. I'm more then truly impressed, I'm just speachless.


----------



## cgipson1

Joel,   Thank you very much! I don't think I deserve such high praise... but I do appreciate it!


----------



## Joel_W

cgipson1 said:


> Joel,   Thank you very much! I don't think I deserve such high praise... but I do appreciate it!



Sure you do. The picture is just that good. 

Guess I need to start visiting the B&W forum more often.


----------



## cgipson1

Joel_W said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joel,   Thank you very much! I don't think I deserve such high praise... but I do appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. The picture is just that good.
> 
> Guess I need to start visiting the B&W forum more often.
Click to expand...


I wish you could see the print.. it rocks!


----------



## Joel_W

cgipson1 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joel,   Thank you very much! I don't think I deserve such high praise... but I do appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. The picture is just that good.
> 
> Guess I need to start visiting the B&W forum more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you could see the print.. it rocks!
Click to expand...


I just downloaded it, so at least I'll see it on my screen.


----------



## Hobbytog

Great image. Super conversion.

Paul


----------



## cgipson1

Hobbytog said:


> Great image. Super conversion.
> 
> Paul



thanks, Paul!


----------



## Cpi2011

Outstanding photo i am so wonder after visit your post. Its really pretty cool !!


----------



## imagesliveon

Oh man that's AWESOME!!


----------



## cgipson1

Cpi2011 said:


> Outstanding photo i am so wonder after visit your post. Its really pretty cool !!



Thank you, I appreciate the comment!


----------



## cgipson1

imagesliveon said:


> Oh man that's AWESOME!!



Nothing compared to the real thing.. but thank you!


----------



## hoyinsiu

stunning


----------

